# Mirror In Cage.



## Googie (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi Guys!

I have just acquired a new budgie. She is hand tamed and such a beautiful Bird. She is 9 months old approx.

I have a question. What would happen if I were to introduce a mirror to her cage?

Many Thanks, 

Matt.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

It is not recommended to put mirrors in budgies cages as they think the reflection is another bird and can then start to regurgitate to the 'other bird', even to the point of starving themselves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, you should not put a mirror in her cage. Budgies can get unhealthily attached to mirrors, causing them stress, weight loss, and aggression. It's better to keep her entertained by spending a lot of time with her and making sure she has plenty of toys :thumbup:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Matt, as the above posters have said, mirrors are not good bird toys, and can lead to behavioral and physical problems. They are "old fashioned" and were popular before people knew any better (or cared). Of course there are still unhealthy or dangerous items being sold for pets and I'm sure always will be.

Good job on asking first when you weren't sure. :thumbsup:

There is such a variety these days, of healthy and appropriate toys for birds. Check out one of my favorite places for bird stuff: www.mysafebirdstore.com They have a wide selection of toys of all sizes, including cute and fun budgie toys.


----------

